

Ask HN: How to gain access to presenting at SV events. - juniortsp

Are there any good resources that list events startups can participate in to present their product?<p>I'm new to the area, and definitely new to having a developed product to showcase. Somehow it seems like I always hear about events after deadlines have passed.<p>I greatly appreciate any advice, thank you!
======
phlux
lanyrd.com to find conferences coming up...

